# Albania the new mediterranean love (Breathtaking pictures/Amazing country)



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

In this thread my friends you will see some of the most beautiful places of albania ! 

In the future i ll post some facts and infos and we are going to make a virtual tour to albania where i ll suggest you how to go to best places of albania , what to do , what to see etc ! 

Enjoy ! 



*OFFICIAL EURONEWS ADD (VIDEO) OF ALBANIA FOR 2009*







In the next posts : i ll explain to you why did i choose the title the new mediterranean love , with some photos !


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

*MEDITERRANEAN ALBANIA*


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

*LOVE*












*BEACH PARTY IN DHERMI * 









*CRYSTAL CLEAR WATER IN DHERMI * SO BEAUTIFUL








Next : TIRANA ALBANIA'S Capital


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

*TIRANA*














































































































P.S Posted by 7t


----------



## Justme78783 (Oct 1, 2008)

*GJIPE -GJIRI I PERNDIVE ( THE BEACH OF GODS ) *










*HIMARA -SOUTH ALBANIA *


----------



## r.lifzer (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW I loved it.
If i lived in Europe i would certainly spend a weekend in Dhermi, amazing place.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Albanian Alps






"Korab" mountain






Shëngjin,Lezhë ....coast


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

"Theth" national park...Shkodër...northern Albania


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Excellent Thread!
Albania is Amazing!






:horse:


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

ALBANIA, Simply Beautiful!!


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

Albania is amazing !


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## IllyricumAlbanicum (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Byzantine Orthodox church of Saint - Michael (Shen Mëhilli) in Vithkuq , ALBANIA *










































from FB


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

*Koman Lake *


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Dardha 










































































Olsi Belishta Facebook


----------

